# Advice Re Standard Poodle X Cocker Spaniel



## lynkev1903

Hi 

Was wondering if anyone had any advice on a standard poodle x cocker spaniel? 
As we are looking to buy a Cockapoo and noticed a few we have seen are standard poodles rather than miniature. 

I realise with one of the parents being a standard poodle it will be bigger than if it was a toy/miniature. 
The ones we have seen are the mum being the standard poodle and dad being the cocker spaniel.

Any advice on this would be greatly appreciated

Thank You xx


----------



## wellerfeller

The main difference will just be the size. So long as mum is the standard then it's much safer regarding birth size of puppies and mum but there won't be any huge differences in character etc.
In my experience the only poodle that can bring some different characteristics and temperament to the mix is the toy poodle.
I walk a standard Cockapoo and he is very tall but very lovely.


----------



## lynkev1903

Thanks for that post, the standard Cockapoo you walk does it have more of a poodle look about it? As really love the spaniel look in the Cockapoo also
Thanks


----------



## wellerfeller

This particular one does look poodle, not ver much spaniel at all. I will try to find a decent picture of him.


----------



## Turi

Hi there!

From what I gather pups tend to turn out 60% mum, 40% dad so if the Poodle were the mum the chances are the offspring would be more 'Poodly' than 'Cockery'. However, Cockapoos are cross breeds so it's difficult to know how they will turn out. Our puppy has turned out smaller than some Cockapoos bred from a Toy which we didn't expect at all!


----------



## wellerfeller




----------



## DB1

Yes, would be a pretty large dog and likely to be very like a poodle, which are lovely of course just depends on your preference. I have seen a couple of small labradoodles which have lab mum and min poodle dad - there is such a mix out there!


----------



## Jedicrazy

Turi said:


> Hi there!
> 
> From what I gather pups tend to turn out 60% mum, 40% dad so if the Poodle were the mum the chances are the offspring would be more 'Poodly' than 'Cockery'. However, Cockapoos are cross breeds so it's difficult to know how they will turn out. Our puppy has turned out smaller than some Cockapoos bred from a Toy which we didn't expect at all!


Sorry Turi but I have to disagree with this whole 60/40% thing! Both of mine have a cocker Mum and poodle Dad and Obi looks more poodle because of his coat and Roo looks more cocker because of her face. It's a cross breed and there is no way to know what you are going to end up with and some can even change a lot from puppy to adult. 

Back to the OP, I met a standard Cockapoo in St Albans once and he was stunning. He had quite a curly coat but I like that look any way.


----------



## Mogdog

We have a standard cockapoo near us - pretty big and could be mistaken for a labradoodle. Coat is not poodly but more soft waves. Sorry I can't remember if Mum is the cocker or poodle, he is a lovely dog though. x


----------



## wellerfeller

This bitch is a standard Cockapoo ( picture posted by Jukee doodles, hope you don't mind) as you can see this girl looks Cockapoo, not seeming to favour either cockers or poodles. So it really is individual as to how each dog turns out.
She has a similar coat to my poo.


----------



## francesjl

Everyone thinks my Scamp is a standard cross because of his size, his dad was a mini ( albeit a taller one ) ha ha, but he is 21" tall and twice a s heavy as my other poo, ( who is his half brother, same mum )








Their coats are similar, Rascal's is slighty curlier when its longer, but they're both soft and neither of them get too matted


----------



## Sezra

Awww, love Scamp and Rascal!


----------



## Jukee Doodles

wellerfeller said:


> View attachment 3220
> 
> 
> This bitch is a standard Cockapoo ( picture posted by Jukee doodles, hope you don't mind) as you can see this girl looks Cockapoo, not seeming to favour either cockers or poodles. So it really is individual as to how each dog turns out.
> She has a similar coat to my poo.


No problem Karen x

Yes she was a big girl with longgggg legs but very much a "Standard Poodle" stamp - looking for a new home via the CCGB which we found within 48hrs. Apparently a small Standard Poodle to a large Cocker - though personally I would not want to recommend this cross with Cockapoos as some people could just put a Cocker to a Standard Poodle without much consideration to sizes - and if you want a larger dog then I'd always say go for a Labradoodle.

At the "All About Dog's" show we attended recently there was a young bitch looking very "'Poo'ish" and on asking her owners said she was a Labrador to a Toy Poodle !!!!!!.......through AI.....but I was left only with a recurring thought of.....WHY ?

I'm also aware of more "Dual Purpose" Cockers being used (bred from an English Show Cocker and a Working Cocker mix) - it's interesting to see and meet the variables - and we hope that The Cockapoo Games this Saturday coming will attract the single largest gathering of 'Poos seen in the UK to-date and we hope to get as many of the variations present.

Stephen x


----------



## Lozzie

Jukee Doodles said:


> I'm also aware of more "Dual Purpose" Cockers being used (bred from an English Show Cocker and a Working Cocker mix) - it's interesting to see and meet the variables - and we hope that The Cockapoo Games this Saturday coming will attract the single largest gathering of 'Poos seen in the UK to-date and we hope to get as many of the variations present.


Hi Stephen,

By the "dual purpose" do you mean that the a cocker who is a cross between a show and a working crossed with a regular poodle? Sorry I realise it looks like I've just repeated what you wrote in a different order!! Bracken is this mix and I didn't realise that it was a 'thing'. Can you point me to where I can find out more about this? Willow is a working x miniture poodle and I think Bracken looks exactly the same as Willow did only a tad smaller (they have the same poodle sire). Is Bracken likely to have different qualities other than potential size?

Thanks!!


----------



## wellerfeller

Lozzie said:


> Hi Stephen,
> 
> By the "dual purpose" do you mean that the a cocker who is a cross between a show and a working crossed with a regular poodle? Sorry I realise it looks like I've just repeated what you wrote in a different order!! Bracken is this mix and I didn't realise that it was a 'thing'. Can you point me to where I can find out more about this? Willow is a working x miniture poodle and I think Bracken looks exactly the same as Willow did only a tad smaller (they have the same poodle sire). Is Bracken likely to have different qualities other than potential size?
> 
> Thanks!!


I wouldn't call it a 'thing' it's only the two differing uses of what essentially is the same breed. They have developed differing looks purely due to looks not being important in working dogs, more the working instinct and energy is important and just the opposite in the shows, ie looks above working ability and energy levels. A 'dual purpose' should just be a lovely mix of the two.
Springers and cockers were once upon a time the one and same, just being separated by size.


----------



## Jedicrazy

Lozzie said:


> Hi Stephen,
> 
> By the "dual purpose" do you mean that the a cocker who is a cross between a show and a working crossed with a regular poodle? Sorry I realise it looks like I've just repeated what you wrote in a different order!! Bracken is this mix and I didn't realise that it was a 'thing'. Can you point me to where I can find out more about this? Willow is a working x miniture poodle and I think Bracken looks exactly the same as Willow did only a tad smaller (they have the same poodle sire). Is Bracken likely to have different qualities other than potential size?
> 
> Thanks!!


Roo's Mum has both show and working lines in her background too. I like to think I have the best of both worlds . I have to say though that I thought her Mum looked like a show type. Will be interesting to see how Bracken and Roo turn out.


----------



## Lilies

"he only poodle that can bring some different characteristics and temperament to the mix is the toy poodle."
Karen what is different between a minature and toy poodle apart from the obvious size?


----------



## wellerfeller

Lilies said:


> "he only poodle that can bring some different characteristics and temperament to the mix is the toy poodle."
> Karen what is different between a minature and toy poodle apart from the obvious size?


Officially there is only size difference but in my experience toy poodles and toy cockapoos MAY tend to be more vocal, they seem to be less steady in temperament than miniature poos. The ones i have come across seem to have a higher energy level than minis and just generally a bit more skittish. This goes for many toy breeds though, big dog in a tiny body!
I know there are exceptions to this and i am not saying toy crosses are not good (some of my favorites poos are toy crosses, bundles of character) these are just the differences in characteristics that I have noticed.


----------



## JulesB

wellerfeller said:


> Officially there is only size difference but in my experience toy poodles and toy cockapoos MAY tend to be more vocal, they seem to be less steady in temperament than miniature poos. The ones i have come across seem to have a higher energy level than minis and just generally a bit more skittish. This goes for many toy breeds though, big dog in a tiny body!
> I know there are exceptions to this and i am not saying toy crosses are not good (some of my favorites poos are toy crosses, bundles of character) these are just the differences in characteristics that I have noticed.


Are you saying my Betty is yappy??!! LOL!!!!!!!!! She can be vocal when she wants, my dog walker laughs as if I'm in when she comes to get Betty she barks away to let me know, but is quiet if I'm out! I defo think my Betty thinks she's a big dog (all 5.5kg of her!!).

It's funny how the sizes vary as I've met mini crosses who are huge!!!!! (or compare to Betty they are, which doesn't take much!!!).


----------



## mandym

Jedicrazy said:


> Sorry Turi but I have to disagree with this whole 60/40% thing! Both of mine have a cocker Mum and poodle Dad and Obi looks more poodle because of his coat and Roo looks more cocker because of her face. It's a cross breed and there is no way to know what you are going to end up with and some can even change a lot from puppy to adult.
> 
> Back to the OP, I met a standard Cockapoo in St Albans once and he was stunning. He had quite a curly coat but I like that look any way.[/QUOTE
> 
> There is a covkapoo i meet with his oner on one of my daily walks,he has a poodle mum and his hair is straighter than most of my girls with cocker mums,its more like that of a tibetan terrier,he is beautiful! I think its a myth that if the mum is a poodle they are curlier,they are still half poodle half cocker and with cockapoos regardless who the mum is you cant tell hat coat type the pups will have until they arrive and even then the true coat type doesnt appear until the adult coat appears around 10 months old xxx


----------



## Lilies

I keep thinking if we got another id get a toy cross... Ollie is a whopping 18 inches which means things like stuff on the worktop edges are easily acessible ..... if we got another cockapoo, which i keep thinking about, i would want a smaller one


----------



## wellerfeller

Smaller would be good for you then  they are still great poos just different characteristics but I am only talking from those I know, walk and interact with. Perhaps ask those that actually live with a toy cross or even better two of differing mixes? Colin ( colpa) Sue (mogdog) Clare (Jedicrazy) are a few I know have differing mixes. I am sure they will be happy to either agree with me or tell you I am talking absolute rubbish


----------



## wellerfeller

Oh and of course Julie's (jules) lovely Betty who I think is the dinkiest little lady poo I have ever seen!


----------



## JulesB

My Betty is pretty chilled now as she's nearly 2 and a half. She is lively but settled when I'm home. But she can be a bit of a barker but mainly when she wants to play or at home if she hears a noise but she's not noisy. I've been lucky as she's not really a chewer, has been easy to train and is generally pretty well behaved. Oh and is very portable as I can tuck her under my arm and go into Costa to pick up my cappucino!! So can only speak from my experience. My dog walker says Betty is quiet and well behaved - she has a lhasa apso puppy she looks after, now he is yappy and humps everything!!!


----------



## Lilies

ollie is the barkiest cockapoo ive ever come accross!


----------



## janee

wellerfeller said:


> View attachment 3217
> View attachment 3218
> View attachment 3219


You look like you have stollen my Teddy or he has a double.


----------



## janee

Pictures of Teddy, its was a doogy cake that ha been made for them.


----------

